# dillon press?



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

i have found a old dillon 550 press for 100 bucks.im just gettin in to reloading and dont know much about it.this is a progressive press and i was lookin at a lee single stage butt if this is a good deal i will jump on it.please give your addvice and input.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

don't do it, send it my way and make $25 bucks!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

For a beginner, I would reccomend against starting on a progressive press. There is just too much that you have to keep an eye on and if you don't, the end result could be pretty bad. Maybe buy the progressive and a cheaper single stage press and use the single stage for a while until you are comfortable with reloading. There is a lot to learn and a progressive will only add more to the confusion.


----------



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

yea i have emialed the man with the press to find out if the press can be used as a single stage.hopefully so.then i can use it as single stage untill i learn and then advance from ther.i realize that i ned to start on a single stage butt i just dont want to buy a pies off junk


----------



## rattlehound (Nov 2, 2009)

ok so i just found out that it is a dillon rl 450.it was last made 25 years ago and will cost 350$ to upgrad it to a 550b.so this is prob not gonna be a good choice for me as i want to reload mag. cart.seems i may be lookin at the lee presses after all


----------

